# Is 99183 a time based code?



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello, 
I have a general question about 99183 "Physician attendance and supervision of hyperbaric oxygen therapy--Per Session".  Is this a time based code?  The supporting office notes do state 4 units at 30 min each, so I just wanted to verify if this is even a time based code? 

Any thoughts?

Thanks, 
Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## LLovett (Sep 14, 2009)

As far as I know it is not time based. It is actually listed on the medicare unlikely edits for units of 2.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewncd....&basket=ncd:20.29:3:Hyperbaric+Oxygen+Therapy

The above is the NCD.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello!
I just wanted to clarify---what does "not listed on the medicare unlikely edits for units of 2"?  Does that mean only 2 units can be billed? 

Thanks, 
Emily Kress CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a per session code.....

Code 99183, Physician attendance and supervision of hyperbaric oxygen therapy, per session, is reported for physician attendance of each session of hyperbaric oxygen therapy. Any services and/or procedures provided in addition to the physician attendance and supervision (eg, E/M services, wound debridement) in the hyperbaric oxygen treatment facility, in conjunction with a hyperbaric oxygen therapy should be reported separately. Physician supervision requires that the physician is present and readily available for intervention. *CPT coding guidelines does not specify per session in specific time increments.*


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 14, 2009)

It is not time based.  I code for a Wound Care Center.  This code is used per session.  Many patients have to come in every other day to have the HBO treatment.  It doesn't matter how long they are in the chamber.  This code is only used once per session.


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Rebecca, thank you for the information I really appreciate it!

I wanted to ask you about the CPT guidelines though.  Since it is a per session code, and time is not measured, is this referenced somewhere specifically in the CPT book?  I have looked through the beginnning of the CPT book (pgs xiv-xvii) and even all through the Medicine section guidelines.  I just wanted to make note of it in my book, but I wasn't sure what page it's on....

Thank you!
Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Jennifer, 

thank you for the information you have provided as well, I appreciate it so much! 

Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 14, 2009)

You can find this in CPT Assistant (January 2003).  These are articles that are created by the AMA. They contain a wealth of information and they are very instrumental when you need to appeal claims.  You can request a free sample at....

https://catalog.ama-assn.org/Catalog/product/product_detail.jsp?productId=prod180120


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome!! I was just searching the web for issues of CPT assistant, so far everything I saw had a price on it..I just wanted something for free!!!   

Thank you again for all of your help, I do appreciate it..I am fairly new to the coding field, and somedays I feel that there is so much information to comprehend, I feel so lost sometimes!!

Thanks again, 
Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## pcam (Feb 11, 2010)

*99183 question*

Does anyone know if Medicare will pay if you dive the patient more than 1 a day??  I know the code states per session but can you have multiple sessions in a day??  My doc wants the patient to have multiple sessions in a day. 

Thanks
pcam


----------



## ciphermed (Feb 12, 2010)

Hospitals that bill under OPPS report C1300 which is time based...each 30 minutes in lieu of 99183.


----------



## ciphermed (Feb 12, 2010)

CMS 's Medically Unlikely Edits (MUE) indicates one unit per day max for CPT 99183

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp#TopOfPage


----------

